

One person types, everyone else watches - haberdasher
http://onepersontypeseveryonewatches.com/

======
wevcfewrfrwefr
From Google Cache:

    
    
        <!DOCTYPE html>
        <html>
        <head>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">
        <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0">
        <meta name="description" content="">
        <meta name="author" content="">
        <!-- Latest compiled and minified CSS -->
        <link rel="stylesheet" href="//netdna.bootstrapcdn.com/bootstrap/3.0.3/css/bootstrap.min.css">
        <!-- Theme -->
        <link rel="stylesheet" href="//netdna.bootstrapcdn.com/bootstrap/3.0.3/css/bootstrap-theme.min.css">
        <!-- Bootstrap requires jQuery -->
        <script type='text/javascript' src='/js/lib/jquery-1.10.1.min.js'></script>
        <!-- Latest compiled and minified JavaScript -->
        <script src="//netdna.bootstrapcdn.com/bootstrap/3.0.3/js/bootstrap.min.js"></script>
        <!-- TODO(gmike): Decide on local vs. CDN
        <link href="/css/bootstrap.css" rel="stylesheet">
        <link href="/css/bootstrap-responsive.css" rel="stylesheet">
        -->
        <link rel="shortcut icon" href="/img/btw.png">
        <link href="/css/ss.bootstrap.css" media="all" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"/>
        <title>ONE PERSON TYPES, EVERYONE ELSE WATCHES</title>
        <link href="/css/ss.usall.css" media="all" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"/>
        <link href="css/countdown.css" media="all" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"/>
        <link href="fonts/countdown.css" rel="stylesheet" >
        <script type='text/javascript' src='/js/lib/underscore-min.js'></script>
        <script type='text/javascript' src="/js/lib/jquery.countdown.js"></script>
        <script type='text/javascript' src='/js/ss.usall.js'></script>
        <!-- COUNTDOWN -->
        <link href="css/countdown.css" media="all" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"/>
        <link href="fonts/countdown.css" rel="stylesheet" >
        <script>
        (function(i,s,o,g,r,a,m){i['GoogleAnalyticsObject']=r;i[r]=i[r]||function(){
        (i[r].q=i[r].q||[]).push(arguments)},i[r].l=1*new Date();a=s.createElement(o),
        m=s.getElementsByTagName(o)[0];a.async=1;a.src=g;m.parentNode.insertBefore(a,m)
        })(window,document,'script','//www.google-analytics.com/analytics.js','ga');
        ga('create', 'UA-6372191-31', 'onepersontypeseveryonewatches.com');
        ga('send', 'pageview');
        </script>
        </head>
        <body>
        <div class="navbar navbar-inverse navbar-fixed-top" role="navigation">
            <div class="container">
            <div class="navbar-header">
                <a id="presence" class="navbar-brand"></a>
            </div>
            </div>
        </div>
        <div class="container" id="message-wrapper">
            < text area id="complete-message">Knock, Knock.
        who&#39;s not not there?
        hakeem.</ text area >
        </div>
        <div class="container modals" id="modal-wrapper">
            <input type="button" id="action-claim-control" class="gone btn btn-primary" value="Type something" />
            <input type="button" id="action-done" class="gone btn" value="I'm done typing." />
        </div>
    
        <script type="text/javascript" src="/sdk/v1/embed.js"></script>
        <script type='text/javascript'>
            var usall;
            $(document).ready(function() {
            usall = new UsAll($('textarea#complete-message')[0]);
            usall.initialize();
            });
        </script>
        </body>
        </html>
    

Looks like some kind of live <textarea/>, and then... ?

~~~
wevcfewrfrwefr
Also, I think HN needs to sanitize their form inputs a little better...

------
japaget
Google cache (text only) content is:

    
    
      Knock, Knock. who's not not there? hakeem.
    

From this, I doubt the site contains anything edifying or informative. Perhaps
the submitter "haberdasher" should explain why he submitted this to HN, since
the site is down and we cannot experience it for ourselves.

~~~
haberdasher
The site is mostly an experiment of sorts.

...and the server is back. Someone pasted in a user manual or some massive
text.

------
holyjaw
Pretty interesting. I didn't get to participate since on mobile the keyboard
didn't appear

------
thought_alarm
One person clicks, everyone else waits.

------
CSDude
One person types and I cannot watch, dear HN what is this web site?

~~~
gkoberger
I'd assume it's a collection of stock photos with numerous people crowded
around one computer.

------
kkartik
Literally a waste of 3 mins of my life.

~~~
Aaronn
probably just an experiment

------
haberdasher
...and the server crashed.

